# Breeding firemouth cichlids with a blue acara



## firemouth14 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if it would be possible to breed a firemouth with a blue acara. I think those fish would be beautiful together. Imagine a fish with a blue belly that flared out its gills with a red body and tail, it would just be gorgeous. I was curious to see if it was possible and if anyone has tried it or had any luck with it? Please let me know! :fish:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't believe that they would be genetically compatible, but no one that I am aware of has done it. However, there are species of _Thorichthys_ that have the color patterns you are describing. So why bother trying to make something that already exists in nature?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

A Firemouth with a Blue Acara. Another Hybrid project, really. Why not a goldfish with a Dovi?


----------



## adamsfishes (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah, kind of like this:










Also, this thread probably belongs in the CA forum.


----------

